

SaaS-Founder and not Good at Math? Go learn it. - grexi
http://usersnap.com/blog/3-tips-for-saas-startups

======
JRFuentes7
I found this interesting: "this advice is printed on real paper and motivates
us to eliminate our weak spot every single day." Does this ever work against
you in terms of demoralizing your team?

~~~
grexi
It's not like that we papered all our walls with negative advice. We do this
well balanced (having positive and negative feedback).

